# Hydor Koralia power heads



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Is it normal that these power heads vibrate and make humming sounds as they get older. I have 3 on my tank and it sounds quite loud. This humming is driving me crazy. I cleaned them all and nothing helps.I can feel the vibration on the tank.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I found that by changing the magnetic part of the propeller, the noise will stop.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

I also have had this happen, any info on where to find a spare part? I was just going to buy new


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

How old are they? I bought a couple used 1150's and have yet to use them... hope their quite.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Mines a year tops


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

That's why I've switched to Jebao WP25s, 40s & 60s.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Mine are about 2-3 years old.I will not buy these again. Sounds like a fan going 24/7.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I have a couple of Hydors for sale 1 is a 550, other is a 1400 I have switched to the Jebao wp 25's c/w full control for speed and wave action. Awesome bang for the buck!


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

What store sells jebao?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Vancitycam said:


> What store sells jebao?


They have to be ordered on line, as far as I know. Google Jebao wavemaker pumps and you can find a source.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Vancitycam said:


> What store sells jebao?


WP40 Wavemaker - Reef Supply Canada

I got mine for $90 shipped off eBay but it took over a month to get here!

This one is old but maybe you can check with them n see if they have ordered any extra ones...
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/ebi-ken-studio-83/jebao-wp-interest-others-71393/


----------

